# Discount Hawaii Car Rentals



## talkamotta (Nov 17, 2012)

I love it when Im just reading the BBS and a post reminds me of something I need to  check out. 

We are going to 3 different islands in April  because of another post I was reminded to check out car rentals.  Discount Hawaii  Car Rentals beat Costco by at least $100 on Oahu and Maui and the mini van on the Big Island by $200.  

Thanks again Tug.  You are great.


----------



## eal (Nov 17, 2012)

I used them for the Big Island as well and got a great car rental deal.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 17, 2012)

I just got a quote from themand it was $50 more than the Costco onen I had on the BI, and when I told them that and tocancel, they just said, that was the best rate they could get .  I was hoping for a search for a better one from them.  It surprised me


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2012)

ronandjoan said:


> I just got a quote from themand it was $50 more than the Costco onen I had on the BI, and when I told them that and tocancel, they just said, that was the best rate they could get . * I was hoping for a search for a better one from them. * It surprised me



That's exactly what they did:  Discount Hawaii Car Rental is a consolidator - they search for the best price (using their discount), and present that to their customers, but they don't control the pricing.  Rental rates aren't fixed, they  fluctuate, so apparently your Costco price beats the best current price.  

You can, of course, continue to contact DHCR, to see if the price goes down.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 17, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> That's exactly what they did:  Discount Hawaii Car Rental is a consolidator - they search for the best price (using their discount), and present that to their customers, but they don't control the pricing.  Rental rates aren't fixed, they  fluctuate, so apparently your Costco price beats the best current price.
> 
> You can, of course, continue to contact DHCR, to see if the price goes down.




And continue to check the Costco rate as well - it can also fluctuate. You may find about six weeks before your arrival that Costco has an even lower rate than they've already quoted you.  And that's when you need to go back to DHCR too, just to be sure.

Dave


----------



## eal (Nov 17, 2012)

I have had that happen, that the Costco rate went down after I booked my car.  They were very gracious when I phoned and reissued my reservation at the lower price.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 17, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> And continue to check the Costco rate as well - it can also fluctuate. You may find about six weeks before your arrival that Costco has an even lower rate than they've already quoted you.  And that's when you need to go back to DHCR too, just to be sure.
> 
> Dave



Yeah, check Costco in Feb/March and you'll "probably" get a better price from Costco vs DHCR, at least that has been my experience.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm going to Kauai in April and had a 12-day rental reserved through Dollar Rental for a total of $538 (taxes and fees included). Thanks to TUG, I discovered Discount Hawaii Car Rentals dot com and just reserved a car for $421. Wow!

Thanks so much, TUGgers. You're the best.


----------



## cgeidl (Jan 26, 2013)

*Discount hawaii rates*

A feture we like and often use with Discount Hawaii is that extra drivers up to two are free.When we go to Oahu and Kauai in a week for three weeks the other couple with us will be able to drive for no additional charge.Rates are a bit higher this time of year.


----------



## eal (Jan 26, 2013)

In November on the Big Island we had a snafu with Thrifty on a car booked thru DHCR. Thrifty said that our res had been cancelled and all they could give us was a $100 a day Jeep. When I called DHCR in a panic they got us a car at Alamo, across the street, for the exact same price. They were just great! That's the last time I use Thrifty tho.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 26, 2013)

DHCR still has the best price for our SUV rental on Oahu, starting March 29th.  Still hoping to get a better price thru Costco late next month though.

One think concerns.  My reservation is with Thrifty.  In the past I would see prices/vehicles for Thrifty, Alamo, Enterprise, and Budget, at both DHCR and Costco.  But now, Thrifty is missing on both sites.  I don't know if it has anything to do with Hertz buying them.  

So even if I stick with DHCR, I'll still cancel the Thrifty reservation and switch to Alamo.  Otherwise, I might windup like you, with no reservation when I get there.


----------



## Jwerking (Jan 26, 2013)

We are going to Oahu, Kauai, and the Big Island from Dec 15 thru end of January 2014 - so have been checking Costco and DHCR.  It is really early - so don't know if companies have really established prices that far out.  But at this point, Costco was cheaper -so booked them.  But I will check frequently. 

Saw another thread where someone mentioned that booking a rental car on the Hawaiian Airlines website yielded the lowest rate - so I gave it a try.  It lowered our weekly rate in Oahu from $351 (budget)  to $300 (Avis).  Give it a try.  But I did read booking terms and conditions - so it seems that you need to cancel before 7 days of pickup - but they did not require any type of credit card info - so don't know if it would matter. 

Joyce


----------



## luv_maui (Jan 28, 2013)

Jwerking said:


> We are going to Oahu, Kauai, and the Big Island from Dec 15 thru end of January 2014 - so have been checking Costco and DHCR.  It is really early - so don't know if companies have really established prices that far out.  But at this point, Costco was cheaper -so booked them.  But I will check frequently.
> 
> Saw another thread where someone mentioned that booking a rental car on the Hawaiian Airlines website yielded the lowest rate - so I gave it a try.  It lowered our weekly rate in Oahu from $351 (budget)  to $300 (Avis).  Give it a try.  But I did read booking terms and conditions - so it seems that you need to cancel before 7 days of pickup - but they did not require any type of credit card info - so don't know if it would matter.
> 
> Joyce



Reserved after Xmas 2013 thru New Years 2014.  DHCR was a lot more than Costco.  Got re-quoted on DHCR and it was better, much closer, but Costco still was better.


----------



## feckman (Jan 31, 2013)

cgeidl said:


> A feture we like and often use with Discount Hawaii is that extra drivers up to two are free.When we go to Oahu and Kauai in a week for three weeks the other couple with us will be able to drive for no additional charge.Rates are a bit higher this time of year.



+1.  That's a nice bonus.

As far as DHCR, we just got back from Maui and the one thing we forgot to reserve way in advance was the car!  Two days before we were scheduled to leave, every rental company website was out of inventory.  We were freaking out, but DHCR came to the rescue and hooked us up in minutes with a great deal from Alamo (including the second driver).

That's the kind of company we're happy to support and we'll definitely be using them for our future visits.


----------



## DianneL (Jan 31, 2013)

*Saved Money*

After reading above posts, I checked Hawaii Discount Car Rental for my cars on Maui and Big Island next month. Saved me a total of about $50. I had cars reserved through Costco and cancelled these. I was surprised as car rentals have gone up since I first booked with Costco. Thanks Tuggers.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 31, 2013)

DianneL said:


> After reading above posts, I checked Hawaii Discount Car Rental for my cars on Maui and Big Island next month. Saved me a total of about $50. I had cars reserved through Costco and cancelled these. I was surprised as car rentals have gone up since I first booked with Costco. Thanks Tuggers.



Check again closer to your trip.  I wouldn't be surprised to see Costco drop and end up being cheaper.  At least that's been my experience.


----------



## luv_maui (Jan 31, 2013)

Car rental using decrease was about $100 cheaper than Costco for a September reservation - 30% less than Costco.  I'll keep checking, because have never used dhcr before and have generally found Costco is really good.  I mean it was like $7-8/ day last September and about $7/day for Orlando last may.  Of course, prices exclude all the tax stuff but I did compare bottom line total prices.

I'm a believer for now.


----------



## 55plus (Feb 1, 2013)

*Military Discounts*

If you are military (active, former, retired, etc.) and a USAA member, book your rental through USAA.com to save, get free upgrades and other fees or costs waived. I booked a car for the day on Oahu for about half the going rate and was upgraded two levels.


----------



## Jwerking (Feb 3, 2013)

luv_maui said:


> Reserved after Xmas 2013 thru New Years 2014.  DHCR was a lot more than Costco.  Got re-quoted on DHCR and it was better, much closer, but Costco still was better.



Been checking almost daily now.  The DHCR for HNL rental from Dec 14-21 dropped tremendously and was down to $231 for a Full size.  This was one of their "brand C or X rentals" and it ended up being Alamo - which gives you a free extra driver and it is NOT limited to your spouse - which is nice.  I am happy - sure beats the lowest $360 rate I saw when I first started searching 2 weeks ago. 

Unfortunately, the 2 wk Lihue rental from Dec 21-Jan 4 is still at $680 with Costco and has not dropped either at Costco or DHCR.  But I am still checking. 

Joyce


----------



## Jwerking (Feb 3, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> If you are military (active, former, retired, etc.) and a USAA member, book your rental through USAA.com to save, get free upgrades and other fees or costs waived. I booked a car for the day on Oahu for about half the going rate and was upgraded two levels.



Great suggestion.  I was able to join online even though I am personally not military - but my hubby is a USAA member.  Unfortunately, you have to search each of the 4 rental car companies separately.  Appears no extra drivers are included in rates.  Budget was cheapest and it lowered our 2wk rental in LIH from Dec 21-Jan 4 from $680 to $520 - nice $160 savings but limited to one driver only.


----------



## rifleman69 (Feb 3, 2013)

Totally forgot that this about the time to look for a car rental for our April trip to Kauai!   HDCR said that they were awfully busy and may not be able to give us a price for 48 hours but we're not in any hurry.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 3, 2013)

rifleman69 said:


> Totally forgot that this about the time to look for a car rental for our April trip to Kauai!   HDCR said that they were awfully busy and may not be able to give us a price for 48 hours but we're not in any hurry.



I think the "we're really busy right now" response is what happens on the weekends.  They're a pretty responsive company otherwise.  They'll probably be in touch tomorrow morning.

Dave


----------



## cgeidl (Feb 3, 2013)

*Just picked up my Thrifty economy car*

Turned out to be pick any car you want .
We got a full sized 4 door Buick. No price difference.
Several times we have had agents try to upgrade us to a different car then went to the lot and they had no economy/compact cars.You get the upgrade free. Yes we usually use Discount hawaii as the extra drivers are free and rates are fare.


----------



## 55plus (Feb 3, 2013)

Jwerking said:


> Great suggestion.  I was able to join online even though I am personally not military - but my hubby is a USAA member.  Unfortunately, you have to search each of the 4 rental car companies separately.  Appears no extra drivers are included in rates.  Budget was cheapest and it lowered our 2wk rental in LIH from Dec 21-Jan 4 from $680 to $520 - nice $160 savings but limited to one driver only.



If you logged into USAA and started a search from the beginning you should have been able to search the big 4 all at once and see the free extra driver, discounts, upgrades, etc. If you charge the rental to your USAA credit card an extra drive is free along with other options and insurances. USAA also covers the time the rental is out of service due to an accident, etc., at no cost to you if the rental was charged on the USAA credit card.


----------



## SteveH (Feb 4, 2013)

*What about Priceline?*

It's been about 5 years since we've traveled to Hawaii but at that time the process was to keep checking and rebook when lower rates presented themselves.  I would then start to bid for rentals on Priceline several weeks before the trip.  We were always able to get substancially lower rates when bidding.  
Has this strategy now changed?  We're planning an Hawaii trip for next winter.
Steve


----------



## Jwerking (Feb 4, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> If you logged into USAA and started a search from the beginning you should have been able to search the big 4 all at once and see the free extra driver, discounts, upgrades, etc. If you charge the rental to your USAA credit card an extra drive is free along with other options and insurances. USAA also covers the time the rental is out of service due to an accident, etc., at no cost to you if the rental was charged on the USAA credit card.



I am unable to find a link where you can search all big 4 at once.  When I go to the "rental cars", it only allows searching by each individual company and none of the other benefits such as free driver, etc.  Maybe it is because I am not military - perhaps I should bet hubby to set up an online account. 

Joyce


----------



## baz48 (Feb 6, 2013)

We are USAA members and I can't do a search for all the companies at once either.  The Rent Now button forces you to select one of the companies.  Checking two of them (Budget and Enterprise) the rates are higher than DHCR at this point for a 2 week rental in April in Maui.  I'll keep checking as we get closer.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 7, 2013)

Luanne said:


> Check again closer to your trip.  I wouldn't be surprised to see Costco drop and end up being cheaper.  At least that's been my experience.



Past patterns may not apply these days in Hawaii. 2012 represented Hawaii's highest visitor rate ever. The tourist industry is booming in Hawaii and it is increasingly difficult to find "deals" of any sort for rental cars, airline fares, and hotels.


----------

